
Carbon emissions 'will defer Ice Age' - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/science-environment-16439807
======
jinushaun
Wait... I thought global warming was supposed to trigger the next ice age—not
postpone it! Carbon emmisions -> higher temps -> melting ice -> colder oceans
-> drop in temps -> ice age. So which is it, climate scientists? Ice age, or
water world?

~~~
culebron
Robert Wood in a 1909 experiment proved more carbon dioxide and other
"greenhouse" gases in the atmosphere reflect the sunlight and reduce sun
heating. Quite the opposite of what the mainstream climatologists predict.

~~~
sekhat
and what's inside can't get out easier. Which is the whole point of the
"greenhouse gases" what energy gets in can't escape as easily so there's a net
gain over time causing the globe to warm.

I thought this was explained to people.

I believe the current Anti-Global warming argument is not whether or not the
earth is warming, but whether humans have any significant factor in it
happening.

